# My furry alter-ego



## JerryFoxcoon (Feb 25, 2013)

The process that lead to my current fursona is pretty weird... I didn't even like CREATED a "fursona" so to speak. It all began in high school when I had to create a character for a comic project we had in art class. I basically took Tails, removed one tail and added square goggles. Original 'sona is original... xD







Then I guess I gradually adopted this character as my fursona as I officially entered into the fandom. Later on I randomly added stuff to the character (black foot and hands, boots, tool belt, etc.) and I liked it.






Last year I somehow had the idea of making my fursona a foxcoon xD But I didn't quite like the usual fur pattern of a typical foxcoon, it looked weird on my fursona. So I simply added fewer raccoon fur patterns (basically only the tail is more raccoon-ish). It's also been the moment I told myself I was done avoiding drawing hair xD











By the way all those drawings are from me :3 Maybe there's gonna be another little addition soon. I find black stripes on lower back (like Raichu's) to look pretty cool. X3


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Aug 9, 2014)

Here's my fursona in his close-to-final appearance:






I finished this less than an hour ago BTW X3


----------



## RatCoffee (Aug 9, 2014)

I like the yellow! Is there any way you can make the picture a bit smaller, though? The whole thing doesn't fit on my screen at once. D:

Edit: Pictures, I guess. I was only looking at the last post in the thread, haha.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 9, 2014)

I thought your character liked similar. Not anymore now that I saw the close up. I like him!


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 9, 2014)

Welcome to the Goggle Clan, mate! :V
I gotta ask- what's he holding in the third picture? Looks like a bit like ceiling light strip.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 9, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Welcome to the Goggle Clan, mate! :V
> I gotta ask- what's he holding in the third picture? Looks like a bit like ceiling light strip.



Looks like a blow torch to me,

Seems to me that he's a mechanic of engineer of some sort

Anyways, I find this post pretty neat. I always find character evolutions interesting. 

Perhaps you should make an official reference sheet for him,


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Aug 9, 2014)

It's indeed a fluorescent light strip and and an acetylene torch on the 3rd and 5th picture, respectively. That means the objects I draw are recognizable! 

Yeah, that acetylene torch should have an oxygen line and an oxygen blow trigger. I only realized it when I was done xD

I'm going to work as a mechanic on commercial trucks next year. And I've been messing with electrical stuff for almost 15 years now LOL. That's probably why line voltage doesn't scare me at all anymore, and I mean AT ALL. If I like it, my fursona likes it! Otherwise I wanted to keep him simple, with a few things to make him unique.

I do have a refsheet for my fursona! In fact I have this older one from 2011 and this one I made recently (picture is pretty large BTW).


----------



## R4ptor (Aug 9, 2014)

Very cool! You're drawing skills are pretty good!

 I hate wasps too.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 9, 2014)

That's not a bad thing to do. I know some people define their furs by their interests and accessories rather than an intricate design

Oh, and I'd also like to add, I love how you draw your character doing things and interacting with their surroundings. Very cool, that's something I tend to have a hard time with.


----------

